# BONITA RECIPE



## jackofishes (Jul 21, 2020)

Who eats bonita and how do you prepare?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cut it up and catch Mingo and ARS.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Bleed them right after catching them. this will get rid of a lot of the blood from the meat. Then, fillet, make poke, sashimi, jerky, or cook.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I made some of the infamous smoked fish dip outta some last year and it was great. Just cut out the heavy blood lines in it (which is ALOT)


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

kahala boy said:


> Bleed them right after catching them. this will get rid of a lot of the blood from the meat. Then, fillet, make poke, sashimi, jerky, or cook.


Jerky? really? I'd be interested in hearing about that.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Had a friend who's granny used to make fish chowder out of it. Tasted good, but there was too much involved to make it daily, at least I thought so. I forget the steps and my friend has since passed. But it was a time consuming process to bled it out, including 12hrs soaking overnite in iced water, rinse, 12hrs soaking and so forth. But it was good stuff. There's just too many other fish available that can be ate in minutes opposed to days of preparations. But good luck on finding a good recipe.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the key to successful bonita is soak, soak, and soak. i put the fillets in the fridge for two days in salt water. the salt sets up osmosis which makes the meat lose water. the blood (most of it) slowly comes out of the meat also. after two days, season with cajun seasoning and smoke on low for 8-10 hrs. this makes the best smoked fish dip you'll ever eat. as said, don't forget to take out as much of the blood line as possible. bon apetit.
jack


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Find a philippino and ask them for the suchie dip for Bonita. When if you find it please post it.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

A little late on this but I've been searing like other tuna and they're really good, no kidding. Bleed them immediately. I cut around their tail, cut their throats and throw them head first in a bucket of water. They will kick for a couple of minutes and pump out a lot of blood. Fillet out the loins, trim all the bloodline and you're good to go. We roll 'em in olive oil, then sesame seeds, then into a red hot pan. Sear each edge, leave it pink inside and you'll be hard pressed to tell it from blackfin.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

DLo said:


> Jerky? really? I'd be interested in hearing about that.


You can soak in teriyaki then dry it (depending on how thick the cut) to your liking. Can also do lime juice soy sauce sauce mix with sprinkled sea salt or anyway you like for regular jerky. Caution, if you don't like the fishy taste, don't do it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cedar plank, fish?


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have made sashimi from bonita and it was not that bad.


----------

